# recipe idea



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hello all, I've got a two part request here first part is I've come up with an idea for a recipe and I'd like someone to test it out and give me some feed back. Thanksgiving is coming up next week and I'm into trying something non traditional every year. I'm thinking I'll call this dish cunchy asian cranberry coleslaw. 

recipe is kinda rough estimates
1 or 2 carrots julienne
2 parts green cabbage
1 part red cabbage
toasted chow mein noodles (for garnish)
dried cranberrys (craisins) also for garnish

for the vinaigrette
equal parts sesame oil and rice vinegar
minced ginger, and garlic about half a teaspoon or maybe less.
soya sauce (not too much)

Also if anyone has any non-traditional dishes that they make for thanksgiving or other holidays please post away.

looking forward to your replies,
thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A couple of years back I did a cooking class on "non-traditional" sides for Thanksgiving. It went over great, unfortunately I can't find the recipe boooklet I created or I'd share a few recipes with you. One was an Italian-inspired stuffing that incorporated diced cheese (provolone or mozz) and diced Italian meats (pepperoni, salami, etc.) It was a big hit with my class. My thoughts on creating dishes for holidays, such as Thanksgiving is to use "traditional" ingredients in "non-traditional" ways. Personally, I would really miss certain items if they weren't to make an appearence on our Thanksgiving table, but that doesn't mean they have to be the same thing every year. Your recipe for your Asian Slaw is a perfect example. It's different, but still contains an element of a traditional dinner. Stuffings and dressings lend themselves to this quite readily. Each ingredient in stuffing is easily substitutable (is that a word) with other things. I've even made dressing with rye bread to accompany a deconstructed Sauerbraten I onced served. So the ideas are limitless. I also like to often served Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes in place of the traditional Candied Sweet Potatoes so common to the US Thanksgiving.

As for your recipe, it sounds great. I only have 2 suggestions. Ease up on the sesame oil a little as it can overpower the other flavors quite easily. I often cut sesame oil with a neutral oil when using it in salads and such. And I think you need to add just a hint of sweetness either through some Mirin or a little honey. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

